# My New Betta Hamilton



## xjazx (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is Hamilton =]




















Caught him while he was puffing up










Sorry for the quality, these are cell phone pics. The first picture shows his true color best, he is a deep red with turquoise shiny scales scattered on him. The second two pictures there was a light facing his tank so it scured the color a bit.


----------



## xjazx (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's another pic of him showing off a lil


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is so pretty! I love that bright, bright red. He's gorgeous


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's a beauty. I love that color combo.

Congrats.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

beautiful boy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

i love the deep red! I love the picture of him flaring.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

That might be the prettiest red VT ive ever seen! Hes got such long ventrical fins! Also i love the black rim on the back tail!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOooh VERY pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xjazx (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

As far as the black on his tail, do you all think that is just a random bit of coloring? I thought it may have been fin rot? Im not exactly sure what that looks like. I got him from a tiny dirty little cup at Petco (no surprise there).. So it would not shock me if he wasnt entirely healthy.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Great coloring


----------



## xjazx (Dec 3, 2009)

xjazx said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> As far as the black on his tail, do you all think that is just a random bit of coloring? I thought it may have been fin rot? Im not exactly sure what that looks like. I got him from a tiny dirty little cup at Petco (no surprise there).. So it would not shock me if he wasnt entirely healthy.


Bump ^^


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hamilton is a perfect name for him!

As for the black fins, considering his conditions, it could be finrot. Just keep his water clean. A little aquarium salt wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------

